# holiday party menus



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Its that time....I've got a couple new things on my list, but there is always a need for new.

This year I'm adding the liquid apple pie to the passed desserts
roasted pork with mustard seeds, onions and caramelized apples...new for my menu but definately old world
shot glasses with shrimp and cocktail sauce
orange caramel on top of Brie, crack and serve so they scoop the brie with the caramel
I'm putting jiggly meat marinated in jerk spices and a side of habenro sauce...old for everyone but me....
I'd love to have someone pick up on the various hot chocolate bar
um....marcona almonds, conserve, fruits with the cheeses....
Asian station is from past years
Brisket sandwiches are still ever so popular....
So, what's new with your menus?


----------



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

call me old fashoned but a monte cristo is a must :lips: !
i also enjoy making small apetizers if i can get some time wich i probably wont this year but i like black truffle and chicken wontons  they always impress my family. 
being part sweedish i like to serve blini's with lingonberry mousse, and cardamom crisp bread with nova lox and my special cream cheese spread. 
lingonberry and red wine glazed pork tenderloin (make croustinis with the leftover using brie and caramelized onions with dried blueberries!) 

being from the south we always celebrate with a red velvet cake (MY FAV!) 
if it is a small family gathering i make truffled venison racks with a vidalia onion compote and serve an icewine braised pear with caramel and creme fraiche. 
green tea and ginger infused white choc. (yes i know its not REALY chocolate) truffles. potatoes anna are always a hit and they look great if you cut the portions out with a ring mold. rossini or beef wellington are classic holiday fare. 
my mother and i make a sweedish christmas tree bread that my grandfather taught both of us to make before he passed away. 
if you want any of these recipes (except the christmas tree bread) just email me my adress is on my profile


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

sounds interesting, what is it? how do you serve it? Somehow I am imaging in a shot glass or a tea cup?

I am actually looking for some new mini dessert ideas for an upcoming event. I saw some great edible spoons being used recently. I am thinking of doing a sweet version of that with flavored mousses (passionfruit, chocolate, chocolate chili, etc) piped on. I have noticed alot of sweet and spicy combinations lately.

Filet Biscuits seem to appeal to men alot. Filet Mignon in mini biscuits with red pepper pesto and fresh basil or arugula. Sounds expensive but a little bit goes along way.

Low carb options:
cucumber crowns topped with: -- eggplant mousse
-- strips of filet (or pork or lamb even)
tossed in a soy ginger glaze with cilantro, mint, confetti of colored peppers - call it jewels of siam - 
-- piped with wasabi pate (cream cheese, touch of marscapone & wasabi) and dabbed with salmon caviar

Mini Samosas with Cilantro Coconut Chutney - spicy but almost everyone seems to love them - the spice doesnt overwelm. 

Tandoori Lamb Lollipops - expensive but a bit more than an h-d, less than an entree

Short Plates, Mini Entrees, Passing on Spoons, Shot Glasses, Asian Takeout Boxes, All very current trends.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

liquid apple pie....communion glass with caramel, apple cider, spice whipped cream and an oatmeal cookies....shoot it and it's wonderfully like apple pie.
The only thing is, the tiny cups tip ever so easily.....

What are the edible spoons made of? Several years ago their were reg teaspoon size spoons out of pastry to eat with coffee, sorta cookiesh


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've got a university gig at a regular clients' home for 100....passed hodos, 3
meat, fish, veg...a cheese tray and 2 passed desserts...one being choc truffles.
Budget is $14.50pp for food. 5pm-7pm

Again, this is a special client's home....I was hired by someone else. So, impressing for less....maybe throwing in a lagniape or two. 
Architects, so visual is important....these are the alumni and board. Why they chose to skimp is a major question.

Thoughts.


----------

